# Neulich im Nord Atlantik(Rauchen ist Ungesund)1x



## Akrueger100 (9 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Exilsachse1 (9 Dez. 2012)

Das ist "Böse" und "Schwarz" ,aber gut. Danke!


----------



## Gustavs8 (9 Dez. 2012)

ja nee is klar... dann wird das Boot gleich durchgeputzt bei offenen Bullaugen wa^^


----------

